# Tracker Topper 1436 Build



## toddster88 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey there. Ive been lurking for a long time on this site and finally decided to post my build. Just gotta say how much I love it on here and how many cool projects Ive seen. Ive got a lot of ideas from you guys out there!

So I recently acquired a new tracker topper 1436 about a month or so ago. There are a few reasons I chose a 1436. First of all, Ive been looking for a small tin boat for a while with no luck. Every time Id happen to stumble upon something on craigslist, Id end up gettin screwed over in some way or another. So I priced new ones and the 1436 was something I could afford and make some mods to it n such. Secondly, I usually just fish by myself or with another person. Ive been studying on here a lot about boat sizes and stability issues, and I think this will work for me great. I only weigh about 155 pounds and Ive been fishing for a long time in a kayak (and ive been in some pretty deep and rough water as well!), so Im really not worried about what others say about stability. Others on the site have done some pretty extravagant things to their 1436's, and they seem to have no problems at all.

Im looking forward to hearing anyones input, thoughts and hints. And Im sure Ill have many questions along the way. I know how much I love seeing everyones pictures and progress on here, so Ill be sure to post many of my build. So, here she is... (ps, dont mind all the junk in the background, Ill just say my brothers an idiot and leave it at that lol)











Overall im happy with the quality of the boat. I do have a couple of complaints though. I dont like the quality of the paint. I dont know if others trackers(or any other boats for that matter) paint rubs off so easily or what. And is anyone elses boat outa whack when they did their initial measurements for their build? I am building a small deck in the front, and Im a bit of a perfectionist so having the boat off a little drove me nuts lol. Heres some pictures of the front deck getting framed in.


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 5, 2011)

I got some 1/2 inch outdoor plywood for the deck and where the seats go. All the 2x2's and plywood are covered with fiberglass resin. I went with the brown outdoor carpet from lowes. I really like the way it looks in the boat, plus I planned on getting brown seats with camo cushions so it would match best.









































What I did with the galvanized brackets that would be touching the boat was to coat them with a few coats of rustoleum and smother them in silicon too. They are fastened to the boat with a couple stainless screws. The 2x2 frame is also attached to the front seat with a couple brackets and some stainless screws and its rock solid.


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 5, 2011)

I know the deck is a little small. I maybe shoulda brought it back a little further. But all in all im very pleased with how its coming. Im no sure how I want to utilize it yet though...for storage, for a casting platform, or maybe put a seat up there too? (I did end up buying 3 seats in case I did decide to do this) The seats were on sale on gander mountains site. The reason I ordered them instead of going to the store was because most of the time they only have that stuff in realtree camo in stores...but Im a mossy oak guy! I also got the pedestals and mounts from GM, they were on sale too so I couldnt pass them up. So heres some more progress of the seats and such.


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 5, 2011)

One problem...I dont know how I want to mount the platforms and pedestals to the boat? :? I hear about everyone using toggle bolts, which is what I used to mount my deck in the front,but I dont know how to go about this on the seats? And I dont want to use screws at all.


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 5, 2011)

Built my little door for the front deck. Really like how this came out. Now just have to make another trip to lowes and figure out what I want to do about a latch and a handle.


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mounted my all around white light on the back of the boat. Best part about it was that its free! Came with another boat I had and is like brand new.


----------



## rmzachar (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice progress so far!


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just picked up this bad boy the other day. It's a 1980 Evinrude 7.5 hp and it runs great! Hope it'll push the boat pretty good. 
















The paint on the lower unit is in great shape, I cleaned it up real good the other day. There was some heavy gunk and grease on it but some engine degreaser helped clear that right off. Washed it all off with some soap n water and she looks great. The engine cover needs some attention though. Im going to strip it down, paint it white again, and hopefully have my buddy who owns a decal shop make me some new decals for the motor as well as my registration numbers too.

If anyone has any questions about prices of anything, if you wana see close up pics of something, or have any other input dont be afraid to chime in


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot rmzachar, I appreciate it! Ive got a lot of other things I wana do with it and some ideas Ive been throwing around, so Ill be sure to post it all


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## RamHemiTX (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you considering adding a seat to the front deck? If it were me, I would put some more support up there before adding a seat.


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Yea, I plan on putting a seat up there. The pics I have posted are just an outline of the frame. I didn't get around to taking a final picture of the frame in the front before I put the carpeted deck on, but there is more support under there than the pics I posted show. Sorry my fault for that, I'll try n get a pic of that up soon


----------



## Wld Fowl (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice!! I like the deck. You are right about the paint it just flakes off real easy.


----------



## RamHemiTX (Apr 6, 2011)

In my last post, I forgot to say "JEALOUS" Mine is a 14' Lowe that is too skinny and shallow to deck. I am on the hunt for a new one though! Great looking work so far!


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! Ive still got some work I wana do to it. I want to add a hinged part in the stern of the boat to hide the gas can n such. I need to get a new pedestal and seat mount for the front if I decide to go that route (I want to take her out on the water and test her first though!). I also was thinking of making a piece to extend from the middle seat to the rear seat (out of plywood and carpet like the rest of the boat) that runs along the side that I could mount some cup holders or rod holders n stuff on, I think that would look neat. I dunno if I explined it enough so you get a mental picture or not, but Ive been throwing that idea around, just dont know how Id mount it. Ive got some other odds and ends Ill post too. I also need to work on that darn trailer! 



Wld Fowl said:


> Nice!! I like the deck. You are right about the paint it just flakes off real easy.



Yea Im not too crazy about the paint. In the process of fitting the front deck and frame, a lot of paint got scratched and flaked off, so I ended up painting some of those pieces with some rustoleum (dont know if you can see from the picture of the hatch I made). But Ill probably end up putting floors in it so itll hide that.


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 6, 2011)

RamHemiTX said:


> In my last post, I forgot to say "JEALOUS" Mine is a 14' Lowe that is too skinny and shallow to deck. I am on the hunt for a new one though! Great looking work so far!



Haha thanks RamHemiTX, Im guessing yours is only 32 in wide? Mine measures about 16 in high on the sides, which I think is pretty high for the size of the boat. Just keep searching and Im sure you'll come across something good! Just think, they should only get bigger and better from here on right


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Heres some pics of the piece I was talking about in an earlier post that I was thinking of making for cup holders, rod holders, etc. I just dont know how to go about mounting it...or if I should just make a piece for the side too to make an enclosed space? Just something Ive been throwing around. In the pic the piece is 8 in wide, but I was thinking maybe 6 in wouldnt take up as much room...or am I just adding more unnecessary weight the boat lol?


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, so I got around to mounting my pedestal bases and carpeted pieces. I used 1/4 in toggle bolts and they turned out great and sturdy as can be! I also put some loctite on the bases to make a good tight seal, probably overkill but oh well. For the bases, I bought some 1/4 in stainless bolts that are tapered instead of the bolts that came with the toggle bolt kit.


----------



## RamHemiTX (Apr 8, 2011)

toddster88 said:


> RamHemiTX said:
> 
> 
> > In my last post, I forgot to say "JEALOUS" Mine is a 14' Lowe that is too skinny and shallow to deck. I am on the hunt for a new one though! Great looking work so far!
> ...




You guessed it... 32" floor and 13" sides. I am reviving my outboard and am going to keep it wet this year. I am really thinking about an Alumnacraft 1648 MV NCS. I have not seen one used around here. And I hate to pay $1800+ for a riveted Jon... I have my eye on a boat that may work, but the price is a little high. Your build is looking really nice!


----------



## toddster88 (Apr 8, 2011)

RamHemiTX said:


> You guessed it... 32" floor and 13" sides. I am reviving my outboard and am going to keep it wet this year. I am really thinking about an Alumnacraft 1648 MV NCS. I have not seen one used around here. And I hate to pay $1800+ for a riveted Jon... I have my eye on a boat that may work, but the price is a little high. Your build is looking really nice!



Thanks a lot I apprecite it! Ive been putting a lot of time and thought into this. What size motor do you have on your 14 footer? I havent had a chance to get mine in the water yet because of this crappy PA weather, but Im anxious and curious to see how my 7.5 pushes the 1436. And hey, atleast you still got somethin to fish from. Grind it out for another year or so in the little jon to save up for the big one lol! Cause yea, that is a little pricey for the 1648, but thats a sweet boat, so many things you can do to that one with all that room. I wish I couldve afforded that one. Thats the one without the center bench right?


----------



## luke0128 (Apr 29, 2011)

I like the front deck you built. I have the same boat and want to do the same thing to use as storage only. I was wondering how much more bracing did you put in that isn't in the pics? *Also, what are those brackets called that you used on the 2x's?*. Thanks, Luke


----------



## worminken (Apr 30, 2011)

What is the height of the post on your seats?

Ken


----------



## toddster88 (May 4, 2011)

luke0128 said:


> I like the front deck you built. I have the same boat and want to do the same thing to use as storage only. I was wondering how much more bracing did you put in that isn't in the pics? *Also, what are those brackets called that you used on the 2x's?*. Thanks, Luke



Thanks Luke. I put a couple more 2x2 braces across the top of the deck and for the botoom piece of the deck I just have those 2 - 2x2's and a 2x2 coming off each one of those diagonally. Sorry if you cant picture it in your head, ill try an get some pics of it undeneath there soon. But it is super sturdy. As for the brackets, they are Simpson Strong Tie rigid connectors. I go mine at lowes for like a buck and some change a piece. I put the url for them at th bottom here. I put a couple coats of paint on them and coated them in silicone to prevent the galvanized backet from contacting the aluminum of the boat (probably overkill but oh well lol)

https://www.lowes.com/pd_96038-7291...=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=simpso+strong+tie


----------



## toddster88 (May 4, 2011)

worminken said:


> What is the height of the post on your seats?
> 
> Ken




I dont have any posts on my seats. Thats just the amount of height you get from from the top an bottom brackets put together. I did measure though and I sit about 7inches above the carpeted bases I made. I had the boat out once to test everything and I was very comfortable in the seats through the 3 hours I was one the lake.


----------



## franner11 (May 5, 2011)

Awesome build! I am thinking of doing almost the exact same thing on my 1542 tracker - including the side board that'll hold the cup holders etc. Have you got that part finished yet? Decided to close it in, or leave it open? I'm contemplating maybe leaving it open and putting some kind of bungie netting below to hold life vests, etc.
Oh, and have you tested your 7.5hp Evinrude? I'm picking up my 8hp Mercury today, but I won't be able to test it out under load etc. until after Memorial Day - but I have a good excuse - a trip to Hawaii!!!

Thanks for this inspiration! And keep posting your progress!


----------



## sbm2240 (May 5, 2011)

Boat looks great and love the design layout. I'm building a Lowe 1236 right now. My front deck was done exactly as yours, however my front storage hatch is on the top (i'm not going to use it as a standing platform, just storage and front TM mount). 

2 Questions for you:

1. The pedestal seat mounts - have you tried them out yet? How well did they hold up? Right now i'm still using the clamp seats and just waiting to end up in the water! I'm going to use your design. I'm 230lbs and need to have it solid.

2. Please let us know how well the 7hp pushes you along? I'm in the middle of searching for a motor. I was thinking a 4-7hp motor for my 12', but have had others tell me that won't be enough. My boat is rated for 10HP but i'm concerned of the added weight.

Thanks! 
Sean


----------



## toddster88 (May 7, 2011)

franner11 said:


> Awesome build! I am thinking of doing almost the exact same thing on my 1542 tracker - including the side board that'll hold the cup holders etc. Have you got that part finished yet? Decided to close it in, or leave it open? I'm contemplating maybe leaving it open and putting some kind of bungie netting below to hold life vests, etc.
> Oh, and have you tested your 7.5hp Evinrude? I'm picking up my 8hp Mercury today, but I won't be able to test it out under load etc. until after Memorial Day - but I have a good excuse - a trip to Hawaii!!!
> 
> Thanks for this inspiration! And keep posting your progress!





sbm2240 said:


> Boat looks great and love the design layout. I'm building a Lowe 1236 right now. My front deck was done exactly as yours, however my front storage hatch is on the top (i'm not going to use it as a standing platform, just storage and front TM mount).
> 
> 2 Questions for you:
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot guys! I really appreciate the replies/comments/questions etc, so keep em coming. I love being a help to you guys! Sorry for the slow responses, Ive been extremely busy lately. Im a senior in college and the work has been piling up and now finals are here, plus I work at a local factory as well, so time hasnt been on my side lol. Oh yea, Ive also got some new chickens and have been hurrying to finish a new coop because them little buggers grow fast, so thats slowed the progress on the boat as well.

Franner11-I havent got the side console done yet. I do however have the pieces I want cut out. I just havent decided how I want to mount it yet. Im not sure if I should leave it open or close it up to store stuff in. I like your idea with leaving it open and putting bungies on the bottom, I think thatd be cool. I think Im leaning towards enclosing it, I already have that piece cut for it too. Im also not sure if I should add one to each side to evenly distribute the weight in the boat, or to just have one. I used some pretty thin plywood and the pieces are extremely light, so Im actually not as concerned if its gonna add too much weight to the side of the boat if I only add one of those consoles. Ill talk about my motor here below. And that trip to Hawaii sounds awesome, I wish I could get away like that n get out of this crappy PA weather. Seems like its been raining here forever, which is the main reason Ive only got my boat out on the water once so far!

Sean-I have got to try my seats out, and I love them! I mean I was only out once (this darn rains been holdin me up) but they are great. I dont kno if you saw my posts above when I was mounting the seats, but I used the toggle bolts in the bases and theyre not moving anywhere, theyre definitely rock solid. I dont think youd be disappointed with that set up, and its a huge improvement over them clamp on seats. The only thing I hesitated on was drilling holes in my brand new boat, but after carefully measuring and getting everything where I wanted it I decided to dive in. My friend was in the middle seat and I was in the back when we launched the boat for the first time, so I got someone elses input as well, and he felt the same way I do about the seats. 

As for the motor, I am very pleased with it. With me and my friend in the boat together, that 7.5 pushed us along great. Im used to fishing in a kayak so this is a huge upgrade lol. When I launched the boat for the first time, it was actually an extremely windy day, so the water was pretty choppy. The 2 of us moved along great and I didnt even get to open it up all the way because of the water conditions. I was on a medium sized resevior which is about 4000 acres at normal summer pool (yea, I usually dont fish small lakes lol), and I was up and down that lake all afternoon with no problems. I plan on getting the boat out this week since the weathers startin to clear up, so Ill take my gps and get an exact reading on speed. Maybe Ill try and post a youtube video of the performance and such if you guys would like that too. I did just buy a new minnkota 30lb TM, but I havent bought a battery yet, so I am curious as to how much that extra added weight will affect the performance I experienced from the first outing. Now of course bigger is better when it comes to motors, but if you find a decent size motor in great shape for the right price, then jump on it, unless you like to wait around for something specific. But I think that a motor around 4-8 hp will get you going pretty good. I have a buddy who had a 4hp evinrude on his 1232 and he said he wouldnt win any speed races, but it got him around his lakes pretty decent and the thing ran like a top so why not use it. In my opinion Id go a little larger than a 4, a 6 or 8hp would be great on that boat. Im not pointing any fingers or anything nor do I have anything against anyone or their opinions, but I dont see a lot of good conversations about smaller motors and everyone is always about getting the biggest motors they can find to go as fast as they can. I dont kno if Im the only one who notices others trying to persuade people away from smaller motors or what, but I know some of the best running motors out there are the smaller Johnson/Evinrude or Mercury motors. I mean like I said, bigger can be better, everyone knows that, but its all about what your prefer and how you'll be utilizing your boat. I like my little Evinrude because its light (56 lbs) and has power for sure.

Sorry for the story lol, just my 2 cents. If I left something out or you wana know more just ask, I love helpin. Ill try and get some new pics and possibly videos up for you guys as soon as possible, so hang tight.


----------



## SantaClo (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice modifications you did there! As a 1436 owner I'm looking at good mod example like this to inspire me.

I'm just wondering, since the 1436 has a max load capacity of only 580 lbs, isn't too much adding all this in the boat??


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 4, 2013)

Looking good there! That's similar to my mod.
Not sure about other 1436 Jon's but my Lowe has a 675lb max weight capacity.


----------



## cjbassinboy (Feb 12, 2013)

Great looking boat! On the front deck, what type of fasteners or connecters did you use to connect the 2x2s?


----------



## fishingeezer (Jan 13, 2015)

That is an excellent build. Hopefully I can get an answer to this from anyone. Bein an old geezer on a fixed income, I am planning on buying a tracker topper 1436 and completing some modification with the help of a buddy who is a great welder and knows aluminum. Since I haven't bought yet and its January in Ohio, this is just for planning. Can anyone who actually owns a 1436 topper tell me the distance between the aft seat and the middle seat? Since I plan on buying new, it should be a 2014 or 2015 model. I believe the beam is 60 inches at the top rails and 42 at the bottom. Also need to know the distance from the transom to that aft seat for figuring out what gas tank will fit. Also the distance from the second seat to the front deck seat. Here is the plan and tell me what you all think. I will create a deck with pedestal bass seat up front and in the middle. I am going to try and install two livewells on either side between that back seat and the second seat. Cannot even plan until I know those dimensions. Anyone have a tape measure and a Tracker 1436 Topper? Thanks fellers!!


----------



## fishingeezer (Jan 15, 2015)

Great build!! I am planning on using your method for the deck on a 1436 to be bought soon. From the front bow to the back edge of the deck, is that 32 inches? I am planning on exactly the same thing, except for my build I am using the deck extension to hold a 100 quart cooler style live well. What are the chrome plates you used on the seats? I can see the actual pedestal, but the chrome plates you put on the plywood is what I mean? I am going to use attwood 7 inch pedestals with the Smithfield swivels on my aft and center seats. Thanks so much for all the info on your build. I now know where to get the ties for the 2 by 2's and everything else I need. Good Job!!


----------



## fishinorhuntin (Jan 18, 2015)

I purchased a tracker topper 1436 last year (June) and wanting to make some modifications, so I made some measurements and drew it out. Hope this answers your questions?


----------



## fishingeezer (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey fishin, yes that does help an awful lot. Thanks bunches. What do you think about seats being side by side in the back. I know that's going to put most of the weight in the back with me and a buddy side by side. Think it's stable enough? I plan on short pedestals that are only 7 inch. Will also add a single pedestal seat in center of the middle seat and I am thinking of extending it instead of bringing the deck back, and when I extend it towards the bow, will have a 100 quart igloo cooler live well in there. Thanks for your info!!


----------



## fishinorhuntin (Jan 18, 2015)

A 1436 is not the most stable tin in the world. Since you haven't bought a boat yet, you might think about a 1448. I am about 240 lbs and when I add my wife and son it adds around 220 to 250 pounds more. We have to be careful moving around the boat. Even though we have never been in it and moving around to where it felt like it was going to tip, you just need to make sure everyone in the boat knows what the other person is doing. I love the 1436 and bought that model because at the time I didn't have a trailer and not using an outboard. I now have a trailer, but only using a 55lb transom mount TM and it works great! 

I have never put 2 people on the back seat while moving so I can't say if it would work or not. There isn't really alot of room on the back seat when using a tiller controlled motor of any type either. When I have the three of us in the boat, I sit in the back seat, my son sits in the middle seat and my wife sits in the front, but they may switch around some too. When you have your livewell full, you are talking close to 200lbs up front so it may counter the weight.

My plans are to put my batteries (3) up front with an extended deck. Then put a livewell right behind the center seat. I plan on putting three seats in (front, middle and back) I may only use the swivels and not put a pedestal on any of them. Don't want to make it too top heavy. Might put a 7" on the front just to see how it will feel. Got to get the funds before I can start, though. Hope this gives you some needed information for your purchase.


----------



## holdnon72 (Jul 31, 2017)

Can you please tell me how how you mounted the carpet wrapped plywood to the bench seats? What kind of screws did you use and such...thanks


----------



## nvmycj (Jun 24, 2019)

fishinorhuntin said:


> I purchased a tracker topper 1436 last year (June) and wanting to make some modifications, so I made some measurements and drew it out. Hope this answers your questions?
> 
> Boat Dimensions.jpg



Wonderful build! 

Curious question for you or anyone on this forum,....the two 11"x17" cubes/squares on the back stern, has anyone cut them open for battery storage? Are those hollow?

Also,...what's the concern with the galvanized bracket touching the aluminum part of the boat? 

Thanks!


----------

